# Pro-Troll Black Box for sale



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bought new earlier this year for installation on new boat w/ 4 downriggers. Decided to switch downrigger cables to braided line so the Black Box is no longer needed. It was installed on my boat for about 1 month and used maybe 3 or 4 times. This is a complete package with wiring for 4 downriggers. and I'll throw in the Downrigger Fishing Techniques book from Pro-Troll ($12.30 value). If you need/want more information, please PM me.


----------

